# continuo installazione e grub

## system09

Ciao a tutti,

mi presento visto che è il mio primo post su questo forum,

sono un utente Arch e prima ancora Ubuntu,

dopo Arch inizio a divertirmi a installare queste distro da costruire da zero,

però con Gentoo ho delle difficoltà..

Su Ubuntu la compilazione di un kernel e la configurazione di grub è molto semplice

su Arch non sono capace ma non è necessaria

ma qui sono costretto e non ci riesco, ho già fatto due tentativi ma con scarsi risultati.

sto provando l' installazione con virtualbox.

se digito:

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

```

ricevo:

```

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

```

allora adesso ho installato il kernel e l' ho configurato con 

```

# make && make modules_install

```

poi faccio:

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

```

è giusto??

poi tutto il resto mi è chiaro fino alla configurazione di grub

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

```

così può andare bene??

e per finire:

```

# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

```

probabilmente le prime due volte ho sbagliato qualcosa,

per non fare ancora casini, prima di proseguire gradirei qualche consiglio

se quello che ho appena scritto è da correggere o può andare bene o se devo aggiungere altro

Grazie!!Last edited by system09 on Tue Dec 28, 2010 9:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *system09 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probabilmente le prime due volte ho sbagliato qualcosa,
> 
> 

 

soprattutto a ripartire da zero.

quando si commette un errore, bisogna leggere con attenzione tutti i messaggi e dedurre da essi l'errore commesso.

se non si riesce, si può ricorrere al forum descrivendo il fenomeno con il maggior dettaglio possibile.

reinstallare non ha molto senso, perché si perde ogni traccia dei precedenti.

adesso, lancia la tua Ubuntu, e facci sapere come è andata.

 :Smile: 

----------

## system09

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> soprattutto a ripartire da zero.
> 
> quando si commette un errore, bisogna leggere con attenzione tutti i messaggi e dedurre da essi l'errore commesso. 
> ...

 

Si qui ti do ragione ma volevo provare prima a riuscire da solo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso, lancia la tua Ubuntu, e facci sapere come è andata. 
> 
> 

 

come ho detto prima uso Arch e sto facendo l' installazione tramite virtualbox

volevo solo imparare anche gentoo per aumentare le mie capacità nel campo linux

per poi decidere quale sistema usare come predefinito

grazie comunque.Last edited by system09 on Mon Dec 27, 2010 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

[quote="system09"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> adesso, lancia la tua Ubuntu, e facci sapere come è andata. 
> ...

 

ops   :Embarassed:  stavo pensando virtualbox.

quello che volevo dire è che, prima di provare, non ha senso giudicare la consistenza di una nuova installazione.

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che gentoo lo puoi benissimo installare direttamente da arch senza virtalbox, basta il chroot ed una partizione libera e poi puoi usare direttamente il bootloader di arch per avviarla (anzi, visto che nessuna delle due adotta assurdità nel kernel potresti anche pensare di condividerlo) ma non sto a discutere sul perchè ti sia venuta questa idea.

Sarà la stanchezza, saranno i nervi tra lavoro, lotte con quella munnezza di [censura - altra distribuzione linux], bestemmie ditro a quell'altra caricatura da scimmie ritardate di "OS" (parola grossa ma tant'è) del piffero ma non ho capito molto di quello che hai detto.

Hai problemi a far partire grub (che continuo ad odiare e poco cordialmente) od hai problemi ad avviare il kernel?

Sda3 è il parametro giusto? Come è partizionata la macchina e come è partizionata la macchina virtuale?

Visto che sai compilare il kernel usa genkernel --menuconfig all e l'initrd di default, dovresti capir meglio come funziona (attenzione che devi passare il parametro real_root=/dev/sdvattelappesca per partire con l'initrd e puoi avere accesso ad una shell minimale o vedere i log del kernel, tanto per capire almeno se le partizioni sono visibili). Questo è il consiglio che posso darti nell'attesa che tu fornisca informazioni più dettagliate e che qualcuno ti risponda.

Se poi è un errore di grub almeno posta il messaggio di errore.

E ringrazia che è passato natale, comunque non festeggiato, e quindi sono un tantino meno scortese del solito...  :Twisted Evil: 

(non ho saputo resistere)

----------

## system09

Grazie cloc3 per non aver dato nessuna risposta alle mie domande

così ho capito da solo dove sbagliavo..  :Very Happy: 

Praticamente nelle installazioni precedenti non mettevo questo in grub.conf

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

```

e dopo questi comandi: 

```

# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

```

per disattenzione (leggevo male la guida) davo anche:

```

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0) 

grub> quit  

```

ora il sistema sembra essere partito anche se durante il caricamento noto un errore che non so cosa sia

```

* Cannot add provide 'net', as a service with the same name exists!

```

la traduzione è semplice però non ho idea se è un problema importante se si può sistemare e come...

Ora procedo con la configurazione.

Grazie!!

----------

## system09

@djinnZ

non ho installato gentoo in dual boot perchè con Arch mi trovo bene ora

e il pc funziona bene e visto che non sono esperto come te non voglio rischiare

di bloccare tutto e ritrovarmi con il pc non funzionante,

come ho detto prima è tanto che volevo provare gentoo e grazie ad Arch ho imparato molte cose

su linux quindi mi sono lanciato in questa esperienza solo a scopo didattico...

come ho detto prima avete ragione, dovevo contattare il forum prima di rinstallare, ma sono fatto così

mi piace vedere se riesco a cavarmela prima da solo, poi se dopo almeno un paio di tentativi non riesco chiedo aiuto, 

se qualcuno vorrà darmelo bene se no pace...ci metterò più tempo a raggiungere il mio scopo oppure rinuncio se porprio non riesco.

Ciao

Grazie.

----------

## cloc3

 *system09 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora il sistema sembra essere partito anche se durante il caricamento noto un errore che non so cosa sia
> 
> ```
> ...

 

stai facendo partire il net due volte.

forse una volta nello stadio di boot e una in quello default.

gentoo utilizza un sistema di avvio un po' diverso da quello degli rc.n delle distro tradizionali.

qui trovi alcune informazioni.

----------

## djinnZ

guarda in /etc/rc.conf e /etc/conf.d/rc e troverai la causa del messaggio (che vuol dire anche che la scheda di rete non è configurata bene, ma non solo).

Puoi anche pensare di sostituire /etc/mtab con un link simbolico a /proc/mounts, ricordalo per il futuro. Su gentoo puoi farlo (su altre distribuzioni devi modificare l'init) mtab è una dei tanti ricordi di uni che ad oggi non servono se non in caso vuoi disabilitare procfs.

Non è questione di fare altre prove mentre si attende la risposta, la prossima volta, se non vuoi che ti si risponda male, scrivi fornendo informazioni esaurienti.

Ancora adesso non sono riuscito a capire cosa accadeva, se grub non si installava o la macchina andava in kernel panic al boot perchè non trovava la partizione di root o cosa.

E ti sassicuro che è irritante.

Oggi hai trovato cloc3 più acido del solito e me di buonumore (e ti assicuro che in genere è il contrario, sono io l'orco cattivo ufficiale) ma se vuoi risposte devi essre chiaro nelle domande.

----------

## system09

Senza offesa ma ho trovato te più acido   :Wink: 

comunque penso proprio che grub non trovava il kernel appunto perchè mancava un pezzo,

accetto le vostre critiche, ti assicuro che non mi sono offeso per niente, anche perchè hai ragione..

però non ti so dare l' errore esatto di prima perchè come già sai ho rinstallato.

Adesso provo a risolvere quell' errore anche se ho capito poco..

Grazie.

----------

## system09

Ok ora sembra andare, era un problema di impostazioni di rete su virtualbox.

Però ora ho un altro problema...

Ho installato xorg e provato X e funziona..

quando cerco di installare gnome con:

```

# emerge gnome

```

ricevo:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.2[gdu].

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

* IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items

```

Scusate magari sono errori banali e la risposta è nell' errore 

ma non riesco a capire

...chiedo scusa se ho tolto il risolto perchè alla fine ho risolto il problema grub 

ma sono ben lontano da un sistema usabile, spero di riuscire prima o poi.

Grazie!Last edited by system09 on Tue Dec 28, 2010 9:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

a rigore, queste domande meriterebbero un nuovo thread.

comunque:

 *system09 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ricevo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ti suggerisce di aggiungere la useflag gdu al pacchetto gnome-base/gvfs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

questo è banalmente un invito a leggere gli ultimi avviso di portage.

----------

## system09

Grazie!

ho dovuto aggiungere anche altre useflag ora sta compilando

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a rigore, queste domande meriterebbero un nuovo thread.
> 
> comunque:
> ...

 

ci ho pensato però come ho corretto sopra, ho risolto solo grub e questi sono sempre probelmi di installazione

comunque se è meglio un nuovo thread seguirò il consiglio.

----------

## djinnZ

 *system09 wrote:*   

> Senza offesa ma ho trovato te più acido   

 grazie, mi rincuori, temevo di esser stato eccessivamente diplomatico.

----------

